

ASP.NET MVC Translated for the Web Forms Programmer (1 in a series) - sarac
http://girldeveloper.com/waxing-dev/asp-net-mvc-translated-for-the-web-forms-programmer-1-in-a-series/
Girl Developer breaks down MVC for web forms developers.
======
wayne
If you have a Rails background and couldn't stand classic ASP.NET, MVC is a
godsend if you're ever forced to write a web app on the Microsoft stack.

